# New photos of my 3 babies.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Eldest baby, Rio - 3 months and 5 days old (definitely a male)




























Second eldest baby, Indy - 3 months and 4 days old (pretty sure female)




























Youngest baby, Lola - 3 months and 1 day old (may be a male, so might have to change the name)




























And on a side note, I showed Quinn, who is the mother of these 3 babies, for the second attempt, and again she wanted nothing to do with them!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

They look like Elliot a LOT. I hardly see any Quinn in them!

They are beautiful youngsters


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They're all too adorable, but they look identical, how do you tell them apart!? Haha.


----------



## Leviathan (Sep 19, 2013)

They are so beautiful


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

AAAAWWW they are so little. Very cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, and they certainly do look a lot like Elliot.  

I have a hard time telling them apart, I have to go by their leg bands, they each have a different color, lol.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Are you keeping them?
Loving their names - especially Rio!
I want babies  so scrawny and adorable!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

They are so adorable


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Nawwww! So cute!


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

She is soo pretty  
****


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

She is soo pretty  
****____________________________


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

And I am definitely keeping them, I am crazy, I know!


----------



## Baby-Bird (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful babies! & so many tiels, where do you put them all?


----------

